# Photoforum pinup girl calendar



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

It was mentioned in a previous thread that a calendar should be made of the photo forum girls. I believe this warrants a thread all to itself.

Come guys we need your input! We would need to organise this well. Should we go for the traditional 12 month calendar, or how bout a 52 week one. Heck even a 365 day photoforum gal calendar is plausible!

I've camera and tripod set up at various exotic nz locations, and umm, I'll supply the limited wardrobe to wear. :twisted: 

Havoc, we need thy Jedi wisdom on this one! What are your suggestions?


----------



## manda (Mar 14, 2004)

oh god...

and youre looking like a shady camera guy to boot in your avatar there 

i say we have TPF Men of the Year calendar instead :green to:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oh god...
> 
> and youre looking like a shady camera guy to boot in your avatar there
> 
> i say we have TPF Men of the Year calendar instead :green to:



im down for that!!


md


----------



## manda (Mar 14, 2004)

omg
go to bed, you
its late for me!
im going to go be sleepymanda and dream about the boy calendar coming our way  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

i didnt sleep at all.. been up since we last spoke..


awesome

md


----------



## manda (Mar 14, 2004)

which is why u must go rest those peepers of yours, trishalish

youre stopping me from going now. 
sleepyslumberytime is a callin me, and i will fade into the racoon eyed mandamonster on morning time if i dont go soon


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oh god...
> 
> and youre looking like a shady camera guy to boot in your avatar there
> 
> i say we have TPF Men of the Year calendar instead :green to:



I'm with Manda!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

hahaha , u definately have a unique way with words woman!


GO TO BED ALREADY!!

if i cant go i will live sleepytime through you!!


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 14, 2004)

hmm.  i like the idea of a *Women of TPF *calendar.  i definitely vote for this.  i can see it... a study in form: the female body, theme interwoven with threads/symbols of creativity and intellect....

as for the boy calendar, i'm an exhibitionist at heart and will have no problem posing for this one... :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> hmm.  i like the idea of a *Women of TPF *calendar.  i definitely vote for this.  i can see it... a study in form: the female body, theme interwoven with threads/symbols of creativity and intellect....
> 
> as for the boy calendar, i'm an exhibitionist at heart and will have no problem posing for this one... :twisted:



ill ne mr. march since thats my birthmonth....wonder what i should wear????


md


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2004)

I'll be Mr June.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 14, 2004)

Ill be Mr. February.  8)


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 14, 2004)

i volunteer for April...


----------



## havoc (Mar 14, 2004)

I gotz July!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 14, 2004)

Good job turning turning this calendar around, Mands!!  Wooohoooo!!


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 14, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job turning turning this calendar around, Mands!!  Wooohoooo!!


Don't worry Orie, if we do this we are gettin somethin in return.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job turning turning this calendar around, Mands!!  Wooohoooo!!



Yeah - way to go! Notice how excited they all got when they thought they got to be on the calendar? 

What month is Chase going to be?


----------



## Chase (Mar 14, 2004)

What month?!

I'm the cover!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

:shock: Never figured you to be and exhibitionist!


----------



## Chase (Mar 14, 2004)

Err wait, did we actually want to be able to sell these? I better be the back cover...on the inside of it! l


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

ok... i'll be mr. december, too bad you have to finish off the year on such a sour note


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd buy one. Girls... you all want one too? Guys... start submitting your pictures.  :badangel:


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

mines been submitted. you'll just hafta look for it, i ain't telling ya where it is!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 14, 2004)

You are going to make me work for it... aren't you!  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

i sent mine to playgirl...im waiting on my phonecall..


md


----------



## photobug (Mar 14, 2004)

I think the girls are confused. You guys meant you were going to be the *photographer* for those months, right?


----------



## Chase (Mar 14, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> I think the girls are confused. You guys meant you were going to be the *photographer* for those months, right?



My thoughts exactly  8)


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't think so Chase!  No... Put my money down on one if they guys are featured.     June better be good cause thats my B-Day!


----------



## markc (Mar 14, 2004)

There's always CafePress....


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> There's always CafePress....



I like the way you think matie!!


----------



## markc (Mar 14, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I like the way you think matie!!


I know a good therapist.


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> There's always CafePress....



Huh? :?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 14, 2004)

I guess I'll take October...and the cover.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 14, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a place to make small quick items.  Shirts, mugs and the such.  Bad service I hear though.


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh!  Thanks... blame that one on the hair color....

I have never looked at Ofoto's calender stuff....  thought I would through it out here.


----------



## manda (Mar 15, 2004)

lol
minds, they were so quick to bags up the months too!

yeah make it a good one, voods, im a junegirl too.

dont laugh guys, weve actually considered a cafepress style calendar...
just not one of such a nature however...


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 15, 2004)

you guys remember the Sprite commercial with the truckers as the models.  I would imagine it would look something like that.   

Looks like I better throw a couple extra pounds on my bench press.  :shock:


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Looks like I better throw a couple extra pounds on my bench press.  :shock:



MMmmmmMMM.....  I'm looking forward to this one.      Get some sexy photographers on this calendar.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 15, 2004)

I ordered a calendar from cafepress before.  They lost the first one in the mail.  I complained about it not to me yet after 3 weeks.  They over nighted a new one to me the next day though.  Its really expensive too...


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 15, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> yeah make it a good one, voods, im a junegirl too.


That means I'll be your personal photographer for the pinup girl calenda   Woohoo!


----------



## markc (Mar 15, 2004)

What the hey. I'll do January.  Scary way to start off the year.
Ya know, if Chase were the one to post it on Cafepress and he marked it up by a dollar, he might actually make... a dollar. Well, it would be going to a good cause, anyway. (This site. Not his por^H^H^Hcamera collection.)


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now... I want June!


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 15, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now ladies.  This can easily be solved...  I will shoot both of you   In fact why don't I just go ahead and be the sole pinup girl photographer to make things easier.


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm.. both.. this could work...  Manda sounds pretty cool. 8)


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 15, 2004)

i'll be voodoo's editor.  not that much needs to be edited, what with the drop dead gorgeous TPF girls we have here....

(and voods probably knows more ps than i, but hey, we can't let him have _all_ the fun, can we?


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 15, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i'll be voodoo's editor.  not that much needs to be edited, what with the drop dead gorgeous TPF girls we have here....
> 
> (and voods probably knows more ps than i, but hey, we can't let him have _all_ the fun, can we?


ok osmer you are my editor.  You're right I can't have all of the fun.  But lookin at these ladies on a ground glass snappin pics...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 15, 2004)

ya, i'll keep me a bucket of icewater close by while i'm workin the images


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 15, 2004)

whats my job....?????


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> whats my job....?????
> 
> 
> md



Waterboy?    or costume manager.. wait.. bad idea. Nevermind.


----------



## Chase (Mar 15, 2004)

Mdowdey, I want you to study the superbowl footage. We will be in desperate need of some wardrobe malfunctions!


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 15, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Mdowdey, I want you to study the superbowl footage. We will be in desperate need of some wardrobe malfunctions!


:lmao:


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

Ahem!  And I quote!



			
				karissa said:
			
		

> .. wait.. bad idea. Nevermind.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 15, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Ahem!  And I quote!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im calling janet jackson to get some tips, i about said somethign else...

ill be a fluffer...


sorry....


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MD - you'll be too busy wiping your own chin to be helpful!  :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

:lmao: I guess we will just have to use other means to keep him working won't we?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah but he might like that kind of motivation!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Yeah but he might like that kind of motivation!



hell yes i will...


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then what are you good for?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 15, 2004)

oh...you have no idea what this southern boy has up his sleeve... 8)  8) 



md


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh...you have no idea what this southern boy has up his sleeve... 8)  8)
> 
> 
> 
> md



Maybe that is for the best.


----------



## zio (Mar 16, 2004)

could i just be that guy that stands around and watches? :roll:


----------



## manda (Mar 16, 2004)

This has got to be the most oversexed forum on the planet.

or is it undersexed  :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Mar 16, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> or is it undersexed  :mrgreen:



Judging by half the posts on here...my thought is...

*DING* *DING* *DING*...we have a winner!


----------



## manda (Mar 16, 2004)

well i am a winner, we all know that.


----------



## zio (Mar 16, 2004)

i always like coming into forums and seeing the "keep it clean, we have kids that see these" posts...and then there are posts like these that are subtle but still get the point across.


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2004)

zio said:
			
		

> i always like coming into forums and seeing the "keep it clean, we have kids that see these" posts...and then there are posts like these that are subtle but still get the point across.



Francly... this is sad but this site is WAY cleaner than anything at school.  I mean, I'm not sure how many of you have walked around a public school recently but.. it's pretty dirty.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 16, 2004)

heehee- i spend my whole _day_ in a public school- and yup, this aint nuthin!


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 16, 2004)

I got dibbs on being the Lotion Boy.  Id hate for any of these fine young ladies to get burnt.   



 :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 16, 2004)

> I got dibbs on being the Lotion Boy. Id hate for any of these fine young ladies to get burnt.



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I got dibbs on being the Lotion Boy.  Id hate for any of these fine young ladies to get burnt.
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:



Only if you work on your tan also.


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2004)

*ahem* Just tuning in here.....

So, I'm open.  Anyone have any special jobs for me in this endeavor?   :badangel:


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 16, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heehee- i spend my whole _day_ in a public school- and yup, this aint nuthin!



Hey Toby, you're a teacher too?  I teach 8th grade Literature.  


(BTW, I can be August.  :thumbsup:  )


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 16, 2004)

> Hey Toby, you're a teacher too? I teach 8th grade Literature


.  

ya, you me and manda.  poor souls are we, eh?

isn't 8th grade awesome, though?  most people think i'm kidding when i say that, but i mean it.  i love these kids!  and i hate them.  99% of the time it's the former, not the latter.  kids'r too funny.  just on the edge of adulthood; still awkward, still trying to find their way, still needing adults but trying desparately to prove otherwise.... 
gotta love it.

difference is, i'm _in love _with photography!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 16, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> *ahem* Just tuning in here.....
> 
> So, I'm open.  Anyone have any special jobs for me in this endeavor?   :badangel:



terri, i thought you were in the calendar? i was gonna hose you down...

im sad now...


md


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 16, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Hey Toby, you're a teacher too? I teach 8th grade Literature
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Yup, people always look at me funny when I tell them I love teaching middle school.  I always tell them it's because the kids are old enough to have a reasonably intelligent conversation with, but young enough that I can still intimidate them.  

I've got a real rough crop this year, so this year has been a long headachy struggle, but hey, only 9 more weeks until I become semi-retired again for a couple months.  ;-)


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2004)

> terri, i thought you were in the calendar? i was gonna hose you down...
> 
> im sad now...



mmmm, someone wrote here earlier that they'd be glad to be in the calendar, but whoever's putting it together would have to go hunt for their photo....that's my stance as well.   Hey, I ain't gonna make it EASY for you to catch me and hose me down!   Where's the fun in that?    :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 16, 2004)

> I've got a real rough crop this year, so this year has been a long headachy struggle, but hey, only 9 more weeks until I become semi-retired again for a couple months.



ya, best part of teaching, eh?  the real reason i became a teacher, tho, is _snow days_!  and guess what?  it's snowin like a bi*** right now!!
got out early, will probably have tomorrow off, if it keeps up.   :smileys: 
and talk about the photo ops i got comin my way for the next 36 hours or so!
(i'm gonna be so tired by friday i'll probably sleep the whole weekend away)


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 16, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > I've got a real rough crop this year, so this year has been a long headachy struggle, but hey, only 9 more weeks until I become semi-retired again for a couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you guys have to make snow days up?  I actually hate snow days now, because it tacks on directly to the end of our year.  :-|  And our state is super-pissy about it, too.  Last year we had a teacher die of breast cancer.  Our school shut down for the day of the funeral because all the teachers and about 3/4 of the students went.  Yeah the state made us make that day up, wouldn't give us a special dispensation for it or anything.  :?

We got dumped on with snow last night and today too.  Not a lot--probably 4" or so, but a lot for March!    The roads were shyte this morning, I thought for sure we'd delay at least, but no go.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 16, 2004)

ya, we gotta make 'em up.  but somehow, to me, a day in school when the last day of school is in four or five days is a hell of a lot easier to get up for than one now, when the last day is 60 days away.  school days, that is.

we're supposed to get up to 8", supposed to snow all night and into tomorrow.  then we get about a 12 hour break and the forecast is for _more_ snow on friday.

spring time in new england. :roll:


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> only 9 more weeks until I become semi-retired again for a couple months.  ;-)



AMEN TO THAT! Not long before I graduate!


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 16, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What're ya gonna do with your life?  Going to college?  Working?


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 16, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang, looks like I missed out on that one, anyone wanna tally it up and see if there is a month missing that I could be, I would do it, but....


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> What're ya gonna do with your life?  Going to college?  Working?



College to study Digital Media and working.  Don't worry... I plan to hang around here so I'm sure you will hear about it.  I'm just excited to be getting out of the High school drama.... Stupid Parking lot nazi and annoying school rules for those to stupid or apathetic or young.   Most of all.. I'm ready to get of of dodge.  I have lived in this house for the last 8 years and 8 months.  I'm ready for some change.


----------



## luckydog (Mar 17, 2004)

Too steal a line from Richard Hatch in Survivor All-Stars.....
"HOLY CRAP!"   

I leave you people alone for a few days so i can do some work and i miss out on one of the posts of the century. Vonnagy suggests a "Girls of TPF" calender and it took a nanosecond to be changed to a "Guys of TPF" calender!!!! Worse yet is i think i missed the boat in getting a spot.

I also want to nominate DEW to do the shoot as she had some nude shoots to do and will have had the most "exposure"    in this area.

Back to the girls calender though, i think if it's good for the goose (and there seem to be a few in here), then it's good for the gander!!!  
I also recall a post Manda did for Australia Day where she showed some items hanging on a Hills Hoist. Time you dusted that stuff off Manda and stepped up to the plate    Also, who's up for a fold out centrefold style "sealed" section with a 12 month on one sheet showing all our cute girls together? Gotta have that one to hang in the shed, or the loo if you feel that way inclined.


----------



## karissa (Mar 17, 2004)

That will teach you to leave again.    He has some ideas... I like the idea of a group shot but... how are we going to get all the wonderful TPF girls together?  Secondly, are you sure putting us all in one location together would be a good idea?  We might be inclined to do something mischievous. :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 17, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Secondly, are you sure putting us all in one location together would be a good idea?  We might be inclined to do something mischievous. :twisted:



we can only hope so....


md


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 17, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> That will teach you to leave again.    He has some ideas... I like the idea of a group shot but... how are we going to get all the wonderful TPF girls together?  Secondly, are you sure putting us all in one location together would be a good idea?  We might be inclined to do something mischievous. :twisted:



Okay, I know what MY dreams will be about tonight!   :shock:     :cyclops:


----------



## urameatball (Mar 17, 2004)

karissa's cool in my books


----------



## manda (Mar 17, 2004)

luckydog said:
			
		

> I also recall a post Manda did for Australia Day where she showed some items hanging on a Hills Hoist. Time you dusted that stuff off Manda and stepped up to the plate



That pic can be my month then. im st pattified and very drubnk.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 17, 2004)

> im st pattified and very drubnk


the only thing prettier than a pretty girl is a pretty pretty drunk girl...


----------



## karissa (Mar 17, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > im st pattified and very drubnk
> 
> 
> the only thing prettier than a pretty girl is a pretty pretty drunk girl...



Y'all will never catch me drunk.  Not a big fan of drinking.  Don't mind other people drinking but I do mind people getting plastered.  Just one of my many  but I will just stop here.....


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 17, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > im st pattified and very drubnk
> 
> 
> the only thing prettier than a pretty girl is a pretty pretty drunk girl...




mmmm, manda, mmmmm, hills hoist.....mmmmmm..


md


----------



## oriecat (Mar 17, 2004)

That's better, Matt!  Let's get things back to normal around here...


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 17, 2004)

ill be the first to tell you, it never changed...im still thoroughly in love with that girl..


md


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2004)

We all have our "vices" karissa.


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

I still think your awesome Manda.  Actually, your screen name is really funny to me.  At work we have lots of computers bought from the lowest bidder which is why they need so many of us techs to fix them at the School District. :roll:   Well, they all get names.  One year they bought Dell, another year they bought Premio, there are AOpens and what we call Mandas.  You see... the company is M and A computers but we just call them all mandas... and for the most part... we don't like M and A. :?  So when I saw your name :shock:  I felt bad for you.    But as it turns out you are very cool despite your screen name.    How did you come up with it?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

its her name.


 8) 
md


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its her name.
> 
> 
> 8)
> md



Hmm... that would be a good reason to have ummm "come up" with it.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2004)

well my name is actually Amanda but i got lazy that day.


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> well my name is actually Amanda but i got lazy that day.



Oh.. cool.. I like it and I feel a little better now. Thanks.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 18, 2004)

I usually don't like to be confrontational and I don't mean to be rude, but I can no longer keep biting my tongue... 

Don't feel better.  What you said was incredibly rude.  You don't tell people that you feel sorry for them because of their name.  You don't go off on your anti-drinking soapbox right after someone posted that they are drunk, as though you are somehow morally superior, and then turn around and say you think they're awesome anyway.  Maybe you meant some of your comments as a joke, but it takes TIME to get to know people so that they can understand when someone is joking and when someone isn't.  It's a danger of online communication, because tone is very hard to read.  Despite your post count, you still have only been here a week, which is certainly not long enough for us to know you, nor you us.  You didn't even know that Manda is her name, why would you presume to know how she would take to being told you feel sorry for her about it?  Try thinking before you post.


----------



## Chase (Mar 18, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> You see... the company is M and A computers but we just call them all mandas... and for the most part... we don't like M and A. :?  So when I saw your name :shock:  I felt bad for you.    But as it turns out you are very cool despite your screen name.    How did you come up with it?



How can this not be perceived as a joke? Making reference to comparing someones name to a computer brand...no one is going to seriously think bad about a person's name because it matches an inside joke about a crappy computer. Beyond that, I think the   and  emoticons were inserted specifically for the purpose of demonstrating that it was all a joke and meant absolutely no harm at all. 

Looking at the kinds of posts that exist in the Off-Topic area, I believe anyone would expect to be able to jump in and start joking along with the group...and many have.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 18, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Looking at the kinds of posts that exist in the Off-Topic area, I believe anyone would expect to be able to jump in and start joking along with the group...and many have.


I think that  is the beauty of this forum.  People that come here feel right at home from the start.  There is no set period of time before you can joke around with the members on this forum.  

Just my .02


----------



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

Gah. I saw it as a joke myself, but I also cringed because I was afraid that someone else wouldn't. I also didn't think that the drinking thing was an attack on anyone's morals, but I was afraid how that would come across.

I guess my point is, Internet communication can suck. A simple phrase can be taken all sorts of ways. I've been taking part in this kind of communication since before Karissa was born, and I still screw up. I've found the best thing to ask myself is, "Is there a way I can take what they said that isn't nasty?" and then aske them to clarify what they said.
Not that it's easy or that I don't go off on people myself on occassion. Recognizing that you've posting an accident waiting to happen isn't easy, either.


----------



## Chase (Mar 18, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Gah. I saw it as a joke myself, but I also cringed because I was afraid that someone else wouldn't. I also didn't think that the drinking thing was an attack on anyone's morals, but I was afraid how that would come across.
> 
> I guess my point is, Internet communication can suck. A simple phrase can be taken all sorts of ways. I've been taking part in this kind of communication since before Karissa was born, and I still screw up. I've found the best thing to ask myself is, "Is there a way I can take what they said that isn't nasty?" and then aske them to clarify what they said.
> Not that it's easy or that I don't go off on people myself on occassion. Recognizing that you've posting an accident waiting to happen isn't easy, either.



Very well put and I completely agree with your thoughts.


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, first things first.... I believe I owe an apology to Manda, Oriecat, and anyone else who thought my comments offensive.  This was certainly not the intent.  However, whether or not I was joking really doesn't matter at this point.  The fact is that Oriecat and possibly Manda where offended and for that my sincerest apology.

Manda, I did not in anyway mean to put you down.  Please accept my apologies for I did not realize this was rude and would have never said it had I thought it would be negative.

To the Forum, I am sorry if I came across as rude and abrasive.  I am not here to insult anyone and do not wish to do so.  I'm sorry if I have.

My sincerest apologies,
-Karissa


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

pretty mature and  upstanding way to respond, there, k. :sillysmi: 
peace,
toby


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> pretty mature and  upstanding way to respond, there, k. :sillysmi:
> peace,
> toby



i agree. I wish that we could use the same ideas and methods to solve this that we would in everyday situations. I hope that this can be locked and we can come together despite our different personalities...


md


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 18, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Gah. I saw it as a joke myself, but I also cringed because I was afraid that someone else wouldn't. I also didn't think that the drinking thing was an attack on anyone's morals, but I was afraid how that would come across.
> 
> I guess my point is, Internet communication can suck. A simple phrase can be taken all sorts of ways. I've been taking part in this kind of communication since before Karissa was born, and I still screw up. I've found the best thing to ask myself is, "Is there a way I can take what they said that isn't nasty?" and then aske them to clarify what they said.
> Not that it's easy or that I don't go off on people myself on occassion. Recognizing that you've posting an accident waiting to happen isn't easy, either.



well said mark.


md


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2004)

Firstly karissa, I addressed what I thought about your comments about the drunk thing and thats all i wanted to say on the matter.
We are all different, and you don't believe that drinking is a good thing for you which is fine. 
I however am not a big boozer myself so your comments didnt really affect me anyway as what I think you were assuming about me is wrong. So in that respect, I just let it wash over me.

The name thing, I think was also obvious as to what I thought as I posted in reply to you. I have no idea why you'd think that but its just my name. No biggie.
Thank you karissa for being calm about it all. 

I would now like to speak on behalf of Mindy(Orie). She is my good friend and was speaking up for someone she cares about because she felt the drunk comments were a bit harsh. Cut her some slack guys. Mindy has given a lot to this forum and she was only speaking up for someone she was worried may be hurt. She was speaking from her heart and meant no malice by her comments. I havent spoken to Mindy about all this but I know her, and I know that that is exactly what she was doing. SHe is one of the sweetest most caring people Ive ever known and she was only trying to give some love back to me as she thought it would have upset me.

I dont believe anyone here meant any harm to anyone else. I love this place and I dont want anyone to feel uncomfortable or uneasy. This forum is one of the friendliest most caring places Ive known on the net and I think I can say that most of us would like it to stay that way.

Can we all please just forget this now and get back to talking about photography and other silly stupid things.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you Manda.

And thank you Karissa for your thoughtful reply.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 18, 2004)

Forget what?    Weren't we just talking about our "men of the forum" calendar???? Girls, let's whip those men into shape!


----------



## Chase (Mar 19, 2004)

I think most of us know Orie very well and have a great feeling for the kind of person she is and how good a person she is. Nothing that has been said by her, me, or anyone else should change that!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 19, 2004)

I am just posting to be in the "lovefest" going on.  Cant be left out of everything.  

Sooo to get back on track, when is the shoots for the gals calendar.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> Sooo to get back on track, when is the shoots for the gals calendar.



ya know, guys, we did kinda let this one drop.  we know that women are experts at manipulation, and they have done a very good job of steering us off of this subject...

hey- i just got a really good idea for the cover of the calendar:
mudwrestling photos!  i betcha we could get a couple of these girls into the ring without a whole lot of prompting...


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 19, 2004)

How about full contact baby oil Twister  :shock:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> How about full contact baby oil Twister



man, have i ever told you how much i like the way you think?

baby oil would be much better- would give real nice highlights on their skin, and would not cover up anything....


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > How about full contact baby oil Twister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly  

We can also set up a baby oil slip-n-slide.  Just incase we get board watching the full contact Twister.  :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

hey MD, can ya picture manda at the top of that slide?

MD?

Yo, dude, you ok?

someone go get the defibrillator, quick!


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey... MD  Comeback dude...   

 :cheer:  Ok, I think he is back guys... that was a close one.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

good one, k.  nice work with those defib paddles!


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 19, 2004)

hum, maybe we should hold off on the group feather pillow fight...


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> hum, maybe we should hold off on the group feather pillow fight...



I just picture you on a ladder like Bluto in Animal House.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 19, 2004)

My cyber friend approves of oil wrestling and pillow fights.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

now *that's* an emoticon!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> My cyber friend approves of oil wrestling and pillow fights.




good grief!!!! thats awesome dude!!


md


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 19, 2004)

Christina said she would join in if there wasnt enough players.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

and i thought shark had some good moon shots...


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

boooo.... funny but corny man...



			
				Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> and i thought shark had some good moon shots...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 19, 2004)

> boooo.... funny but corny man...





i spend my whole day with 13 year olds... whaddya want?


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > boooo.... funny but corny man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.... Ok, I see your point....  13.. wow... I'll be thats fun. :shock:   Seems to me not much changes between 13 and 17... well at least around here.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 19, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not much changes from 13 to 24 around here, not for me anyways


md


----------

